# Commissioning Scroll problem (havn't received it after 3 years)



## armybuck041 (6 Sep 2012)

Good Morning Fellas,

I was selected for the CFRP in 2009. After approx 5 months on the CFB Trenton BTL, I was posted to a Unit in Gagetown. Fast forward to 2012, I still haven't received a Commissioning Scroll. I'm now in the NCR so I figure this is good time to try and request one. I suspect that it was likely lost. 

The problem. Who do I contact to resolve this. I checked CFAO 18-13 and it references contacting "D Pers A3" for corrections or replacements. I went over to the DGMP Website and tried to track down the "D Pers A3" with no joy. 

Can anyone help narrow this down?

Thanks


----------



## dapaterson (6 Sep 2012)

Most CFAOs are woefully out of date in terms of organizational acronyms.

Looking at CFAO 18-30, Annex A, the OPI for CFRP commissioning scrolls was DPCAO - the old Director, Personnel Career Administration, Officers.  They no longer exist, but their functions are now vested somewhere in the Director General Military Careers.


I would suggest sending a memo up your chain of command, for two reasons.  First, there will be someone up the chain that know who to contact.  Second, your commissiong scroll should not be sent to you via internal mail, folded in half with a smudged 728 accompanying it.  It should be formally presented at an appropriate ceremony.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Sep 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I would suggest sending a memo up your chain of command, for two reasons.  First, there will be someone up the chain that know who to contact.  Second, your commissiong scroll should not be sent to you via internal mail, folded in half with a smudged 728 accompanying it.  It should be formally presented at an appropriate ceremony.



Good idea on the memo.  I didn't receive mine until approximately 3.5 years after being commissioned.  As well it simply came in the mail and I went and picked it up at the post office.  No ceremony, no hooplah, just my wife framing it for me and putting it up on the shelf.


----------



## armybuck041 (6 Sep 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I would suggest sending a memo up your chain of command, for two reasons.  First, there will be someone up the chain that know who to contact.  Second, your commissiong scroll should not be sent to you via internal mail, folded in half with a smudged 728 accompanying it.  It should be formally presented at an appropriate ceremony.



I'm the RSS guy filling the Adjt's desk at a Reserve Unit. I figured I may be able to cheat having to hunt through DIN for a POC on this


----------



## dapaterson (6 Sep 2012)

The Bde G1 staff will know the process for getting scrolls - chat with them.

And, while you're at it, check to make sure your unit's junior officers have theirs...


Mine arrived about 2 1/2 years late, and was presented on parade.  The visting civilian dignitary smiled, apologized for the delay, and joked "Well, after that I hope at least they spelled your name correctly."

Which is why I now have two commissioning scrolls: One spelled correctly, the other not so much.


----------



## Pusser (6 Sep 2012)

The scrolls are actually produced by DH&R (Honours and Recognition); however, go through the Chain of Command to get the ball rolling.  It sounds like something has fallen through the cracks.


----------



## DAA (6 Sep 2012)

armybuck041 said:
			
		

> Can anyone help narrow this down?



DMCA is the issuing authority and yes, it does take some time before you receive it.  I will try to post more info in the morning...

Follow-up - some information available indicates that DH&R is responsible, however, I believe that the main POC is within DMCA 4-2.  That is the office that I dealt with last time regarding a similar issue of a "missing/not received" commissioning script.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (6 Sep 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> DMCA is the issuing authority and yes, it does take some time before you receive it.  I will try to post more info in the morning...



I was CFR'd in April and my Scroll was at the unit in July.


----------



## Ostrozac (8 Sep 2012)

The cracks on this are actually pretty common. It got to a point this spring at my last unit that officers were polled by the chain of command and asked who was never issued a commisioning script. A surprisingly large number hadn't. Names were collected, but no documents ever actually arrived.

It certainly seems to me that these aren't a priority.


----------



## Redeye (8 Sep 2012)

I received my commission in 2005. I still don't have a scroll. I've long since given up asking for one.


----------



## cvantol (1 Oct 2012)

Contact MCPL. Hubbard at 1 (613) 949-5482. He'll get it going for you.

Cheers,

FFTB


----------

